# Please Help me



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi I am 16 year old female over the last 3 years I have had bad stomach pain. The dr.s have now said it is IBS.If you know of any pain medications that help I would be thankful. I miss a lot of school and work because of this.So if you could help me I would be very happy.


----------



## Lesha T (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi HeidiHave u got IBS-C OR IBS-D depending on which one you have will determine what meds you should take


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey Heidi, Did your family doctor or a Gastronoligist diagnose you with IBS?? Usually the Gi doc will prescribe an anti-spasmadic if abdominal cramping as one of your symptoms. I am 21 and I have had IBS since I was 13, however, in all these yrs of feeling like ####, I found more info on this bulletin board in the past few months, then anywhere else!! I also get the bad stomach cramps and a medication called Bentyl has helped me but now I have found more relief in Peppermint! Its an antispasmadic as well and I try and eat a light breakfast every morning and the peppermint tea and my day usually goes smoothly. But thats just me!!!!!!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i second the peppermint tea. chamomile tea helps me also. i've been on bentyl, hyocycomine (levsin?) lotronex, and donnatal. lotronex and donnatal worked the best for me but lotronex isn't available anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2001)

Heidi,When i was frist was having trouble with family doc put me on cotyzam, bentylol and zantac before every meal and that really helped. Those meds were to make me feel better until my gastro apt. I think the next step should be for you to try and determine your trigger foods. I know when i was trying to determine mine it was very frustrating. I was reading a book on IBS and that really helped me out. It listed some of the common trigger foods and i used that as a guideline. It listed MSG and when i looked back at the foods that boothered me they all had MSG. Since i cut MSG out of my diet I have felt much better. There are alot of other foods that I can't eat but I find that is trial and error (for me that is). I do still get flare ups but most of the time I can figure out what has caused it.I hope this helps.StaceyPS i have to agree with Tam & lindsay on the peppermint tea, i also use altoids (don't leave home without them)


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

yes! msg is pure evil! i actually can't tolerate any preservatives... especially sulfides and whatever that one is that they put in name brand cereal.


----------



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey, I stay away from anything with caffeine, carbonated drinks, any fast food, beef, dairy, and breads. I also weightlift which helps a lot. It reduces my stress which is the largest contributing factor to my attacks. I tried different types of meds and nothing works. I have decided to stick to natural methods. I am going to try the peppermint tea because I have heard mnay goods things about it.


----------

